# Beak Length



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

How do I know if Chippy's beak is too long? I may just be being paranoid, but we were thinking it was. And then what would I do to help with that? I've never had a budgie with beak issues!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

From the photo you have posted when you got Chippy, her beak looks healthy and is at a length which is considered normal.
Budgies will naturally file their beaks by chewing the cuttlefish bone, mineral blocks and also the wooden chew toys. They can also sharpen their beaks on a mineral or calcium perch.


----------



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Oh good, thank you so much! She did not have a cuttle bone before we brought her home, but now that she does she loves that thing! I am slowly incorporating new things into her cage, I think a wood toy will be next. I'd considered a calcium perch, but wasn't sure if those were ok for them or not. I think her toe nails need one!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! 

A calcium or mineral perch would be a great addition, each of my budgie's cages has one and they use it often. So do my lovebirds.
This link could be of use to you: http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html


----------

